# Where is Selkirk?



## LadyGascoyne (9 March 2014)

My fiancé has been approached about a job in Selkirk. Can anyone help me work out what it's like? Google doesn't seem to give much info.


----------



## EventingMum (9 March 2014)

I'm not local to Selkirk so don't know a lot but as no one else has answered so far I'll tell you what I know. It's in the Borders, a small former mill town roughly 40 miles south of Edinburgh. Lovely countryside, a huge rugby playing area and Buccleuch Hunt country. Ian Stark is from there and has just opened a new equestrian centre there so pretty good horsey country.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (9 March 2014)

Sounds much more promising! Is it too far to commute from Edinburgh? He'd need to go in 3 days a week.

Thanks for your reply! Means a lot.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (9 March 2014)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Sounds much more promising! Is it too far to commute from Edinburgh? He'd need to go in 3 days a week.

Thanks for your reply! Means a lot.
		
Click to expand...

I found this page http://www.firstborders.co.uk/selkirk/selkirk.php?oo=7323 with bus schedules, and e.g. (Monday to Friday) the 07:20 bus from Selkirk arrives in Edinburgh around 09:10. I don't know if there is any other options, trains etc., but I presume that it would take less time than with the bus, if he car commutes.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (9 March 2014)

Thanks  l'll have a look now! 

Can anyone tell me where I should be looking to live if we do move to Edinburgh? We'd want to be outside the city itself, possibly somewhere with a paddock? 

South of Edinburgh?


----------



## horsies4coursies (9 March 2014)

selkirk is about an hour or so from ed in rush hour by car, depends on which part of ed he'd be working in as it can take a large amount of time getting into the town depending on what side the business is based in during rush hour if that makes sense -


----------



## LadyGascoyne (9 March 2014)

We would be living in Edinburgh or just outside, but he would be working in Selkirk 3 days per week.

Does it seem reasonable to live near Edinburgh and commute I Selkirk, 3 times a week?


----------



## horsies4coursies (9 March 2014)

if you are going against the traffic as in away from edinburgh it should cut down on the commute time def sub an hour, i wouldn't be worrying about the commute time sorry i thought you were heading toward ed - where abouts will you be based then?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 March 2014)

We used to race our flapping horses in the borders, great camaraderie, horsey oriented,
i think there is a new rail link.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (9 March 2014)

We still have no idea, we just got the call this afternoon.

We are currently living in Johannesburg, South Africa and are absolutely desperate to leave. I'm British so anywhere cold and damp would be comforting ;-)

I would like to be closer to Edinburgh, I have friends there. This job offer is in Selkirk. 

Wow, it's been a crazy day!


----------



## horsies4coursies (9 March 2014)

congratulations on the job and move - hope it all goes well


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 March 2014)

selkirk common riding
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...4EMXE7Abw-YHAAw&ved=0CDsQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=652

the common ridings are festival weekends, 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Riding


----------



## scotlass (9 March 2014)

You are much more likely to find a reasonable property and some land closer to Selkirk, than to Edinburgh.    Finding grazing near Edinburgh is difficult, although there are plenty livery yards on the outskirts of the city.   

They will be able to help  ...   http://www.ckdgalbraith.co.uk/


And a little about the town (lovely place)    ..   http://www.selkirkonline.org/photoGalleries.php?Code=F&Site=1


----------



## EventingMum (9 March 2014)

The new rail link is to Galashiels, north of Selkirk. For three days a week I think it would be fine to commute.


----------



## Jnhuk (10 March 2014)

The new rail link is just to the north of Galashiels but tbh by car is really the only decent way to go. Borders area is great area/horsey country and if only commuting three days a week, it shouldn't be so bad as long as you are on the south side of Edinburgh or near the A7 heading south. 

However, you get a lot more house (and land etc.... ) for your money round Selkirk compared to nearer Edinburgh

Hope this link works for you: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x487d593bab0ae009:0xf14126400d1c1e3c


----------

